# BARCELONA: St. CATERINA MARKET



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

Designed by Enric Miralles and completed last year. :runaway: 



Click on the image to see more photos of this project!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

I visited this last year shortly after it opened, and it's very nice. It looks odd in such a historical neighbourhood but I quite like it. Inside it's also very nice. Barcelona has some great market halls!

Some of my photo's of the market.


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

Great pictures justme! Are you using a DSLR? In this case, wich lenses are you using?


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^^ Thanks Urban Dave. I use a Canon 20D with 10-22mm, 24-70mm EG and 70-200 L for most of my work.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Oh, wondeful pictures of Santa Caterina Market, the one in my district, where I buy food!
kay:
The roof is really colourful and beautiful!!
:yes:
ThankS
:wink2:


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Great roof!!! :shocked: :yes:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

excelent job as always Urban and Justme kay: stuning architecture!!


----------

